# Are Skate Shoes Worth Buying For First Time Riders?



## Mannas (May 2, 2013)

So I am about to buy my first mountain bike for trail riding. I have read really good things about Five Ten shoes but I found a pair of DC shoes I really like. I was wondering first if they are a good choice and also should I buy them or wait a bit? I only have running shoes at the moment and was trying to decide whether I should buy something else before my first ride.

Here is the link to them: Amazon.com: DC Men's Pure Action Sports Shoe: DC SHOE CO USA: Shoes

Any advice would definitely be appreciated.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Skate shoes tend to be a bit flexy, but yes, they would be a vast improvement over your running shoes.


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Mannas
Have you taken a look at the Teva pinners or links? Five Ten Freeriders? They are similar in looks but with a stiffer and stickier sole. They are on sale at 6pm.com. or Jensonusa.com and maybe other places.


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

I wore out three pairs of Vans in a season before I bought 5.10s. The pedal pins wore through the soles in short order. It's looking like the 5.10s will last at least two seasons.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I started riding with Vans and DCs before moving to Five Tens a few years back. The skate shoes are still my go-to for townie riding but wont touch trails on them, so sketchy feeling now compared to the sticky rubber from the Five Tens.


----------



## NoBiasIntended (May 9, 2013)

Back in the day we wore Hookups..I wonder if they still sell shoes.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Get yourself some Five Tens. I tried skate shoes when I first started, and they are no where near as grippy as dedicated riding shoes.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

One of my friend (who's a pro skateboarder) got me some sweet Van's Era 1.5 last fall. He just has so many pairs from his sponsors (coz you can't wear trashed shoes on the videos) that I traded him for some, brand new. Also helps he's the same feet size as me. So far I really like them, but if I had to spend $60 for real, I'd probably take a look at the 5.10 or Teva, because they are made for riding.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

I wore van's for years, until I got a pair of DC's. The DC's had a truly flat sole and was way better than van's. A year later I got my first 5/10's and while I noticed a difference I didn't think I was that much better. However, a couple of season's later and onto my second pair of FT's my skills have improved and there's no denying that the FT's are miles better in terms of stickyness.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a pair of DC's that I wear (my "work" shoes, since they're all black, and comfortable). I replaced the pedals on my bike to be more convient to hiking shoes / approach shoes. The pedals have little, round, metal spike/knobs coming out of them.

The good: Between the shoes and pedals, they stick together extremely well. I can apply upwards force to the pedals without any problem, as long as the bike is already in motion.

The bad: May the gods help my shins if the pedals and them meet....


----------



## Ghost River (May 29, 2013)

I'm a long time wearer of skate shoes as I was a skate rat back in my youth. Vision Street Wears from the late 80's were the best, ever, period. Hightop Airwalks were a close second. I haven't tried Visions since somebody came back out with them again. I would assume the original VSW company is still out of business. For me Vans are the ones that stand up to punishment the best. I've had DCs and Etnies and both tore up in no time. Vans last me Atleast a year before breaking down.


----------



## mbosco (Mar 23, 2013)

Will the new shoes give better grip and less flex? Yes

Do you need them to start riding? Absolutely not.


----------



## Mannas (May 2, 2013)

I picked up a pair of these DCs this past weekend and wore them on a few rides. I've been very happy with them. Much better grip and stiffer sole. Not to mention better protection with the canvas outer part. Maybe down the line I'll look at 5 10s but for now I'm all set. The only thing I have to get used to is they are heavier.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

if ya gotta do skate shoes..vans rowleys pedal ok. if you want skate shoe style and ALMOST fiveten grip...vans gravels. it's their flat pedal shoe. half the weight of any other shoe like it and comes in all black.


----------

